# European cars project ur quatro.



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

A little over 10 years ago European car mag did a ur quatro project, any of you guys have a copy of it you can scan and send me. My email is [email protected]







Thanks.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: European cars project ur quatro. (USMC_LT)*

I'don't have it, but it sure sounds interesting......


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: European cars project ur quatro. (Sepp)*

It was a great article, they went over the history of the car, how it was the only one who's name was quattro, and then they rebuilt it. Man I had the issue but typical my rents tossed my magazines when I left for the Marines.


----------

